# lion = λιοντάρι



## drsiebenmal (Jun 30, 2013)

*ΛΚΝ*: *λιοντάρι το* [ĺondári] & *λεοντάρι το* [leondári] Ο44 θηλ. *λιονταρίνα* [ĺondarína] Ο26 : *1.* μεγαλόσωμο, δυνατό, σαρκοφάγο θηλαστικό της Kεντρικής και Nότιας Aφρικής και της Nότιας Aσίας με ξανθωπό τρίχωμα, θυσανωτή ουρά και (μόνο το αρσενικό) πλούσια χαίτη: _Όταν βρυχάται το ~, αντηχεί όλη η ζούγκλα. Tο ~ είναι ο βασιλιάς των ζώων._ *2.* (μτφ. για άνθρ.) ατρόμητος, θαρραλέος, γενναίος: _Πολέμησε / όρμησε στη μάχη σαν ~._ *λιονταράκι το* YΠΟKΟΡ. [λιο-: μσν. _λιοντάρι(ν) < λεοντάριν_ (με συνίζ. για αποφυγή της χασμ.) < ελνστ._λεοντάριον_ υποκορ. του αρχ. _λέων (θ. λεοντ-)_· λεο-: λόγ. επίδρ.· _λιοντάρ(ι) -ίνα_]

Ίσως ήταν τις ημέρες που παρακολουθούσαμε τις λονδρέζικες επιτυχίες του μπασκετικού Ολυμπιακού όταν είχα αναφέρει στον nickel ότι η μασκότ του πειραϊκού συλλόγου φοράει τη φανέλα με τον αριθμό 1 και ονομάζεται Θρυλέων, μια ωραία λεξιπλασία που αξιοποιεί το μεσαιωνικό όνομα του Πειραιά, Πόρτο Λεόνε. Προχτές ανακάλυψα ότι υπάρχει καινούργια, διάδοχη μασκότ, ο Λεόνε (που φοράει και το συμβολικό 7) και ενημέρωσα τον nickel για την ...πραγματολογική αλλαγή.

Η αντίδρασή του ήταν, φυσικά, η αναμενόμενη: Να φτιάξουμε ένα αγγλοελληνικό (και όχι μόνο) νήμα για λιοντάρια και σκύμνους και λεοντιδείς, για λεοντές και για λεόντειες συμβάσεις και για μερίδες του λέοντος, για Λέοντες κάθε λογής και για Λεόντιους κάθε διαλογής, και για ό,τι αντάξιο του βασιλιά των ζώων μπορεί να σκεφτεί κανείς.

Ορίστε, λοιπόν, η δική μας Πύλη των Λεόντων (και όχι η σπουδαία της φωτογραφίας), όπου θα ξεκινήσω καταθέτοντας για μαγιά γιουτουμπάκι (το ζουμί αρχίζει περίπου στο 0:50, αλλά και η ιταλική εισαγωγή έχει την πλάκα της):

Σύμφωνα με τη wikipedia, το κομμάτι "*The Lion Sleeps Tonight*", also known as "*Wimba Way*" or "*Wimoweh*" (and originally as "*Mbube*"), is a song written and recorded by Solomon Linda originally with the Evening Birds[1] for the South African Gallo Record Company in 1939. It was covered internationally by many 1950s pop and folk revival artists, including _The Weavers, Jimmy Dorsey, Yma Sumac, Miriam Makeba_, and _The Kingston Trio_. In 1961, it became a number one hit in the U.S. as adapted by the doo-wop group *The Tokens*.






Αξίζει να διαβάσετε τη συνέχεια του άρθρου στη γουίκη. Μπόλικα παρασκήνια, μάχες δικαιωμάτων και αναρίθμητες εκτελέσεις και παραλλαγές.

Καλό κυνήγι! :)


----------



## bernardina (Jun 30, 2013)

Να σας ζήσει το νεογέννητο, να το δείτε γερό και δυνατό σαν τα ψηλά βουνά και να αποκτήσει πολλά πολλά αδερφάκια. :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 30, 2013)

Να φέρω μια πρώτη δόση Αισώπου, από τη συλλογή του Chambry. Παρατηρήστε πόσο λακωνική είναι η αισώπεια εκδοχή σε σχέση με την αγγλική μετάφραση, που πρέπει να γεμίσει βιβλίο:

Λέαινα ὀνειδιζομένη ὑπὸ ἀλώπεκος ἐπὶ τῷ διὰ παντὸς ἕνα τίκτειν· "Ἕνα, ἔφη, ἀλλὰ λέοντα." Ὅτι τὸ καλὸν οὐκ ἐν πλήθει δεῖ μετρεῖν, ἀλλὰ πρὸς ἀρετὴν ἀφορᾶν. 
http://mythfolklore.net/aesopica/chambry/194.htm


THE LIONESS AND THE VIXEN
A lioness and a vixen were talking together about their young, as mothers will, and saying how healthy and well grown they were, and what beautiful coats they had, and how they were the image of their parents. "My litter of cubs is a joy to see," said the fox. And then she added, rather maliciously, "But I notice you never have more than one." "No," said the lioness grimly, "but that one is a lion."
Quality, not quantity.
http://books.google.gr/books?id=UQN-4_rFU-wC&pg=PA111


Όταν ο μοναχογιός μας ήταν μοναχοπαίδι και μας ρωτούσαν «Ένα παιδάκι έχετε;», απαντούσα: «Ένα, αλλά Λέοντα».
Χαλάει λίγο στα αγγλικά: «Just the one, but this one is a Leo».


----------



## pidyo (Jun 30, 2013)

Προτού αρχίσουν τα λεξιλογικά λεόντεια, μια κουβέντα για τα realia. Παρά την έντονη παρουσία του λιονταριού στον ελληνικό μύθο, το ζώο φαίνεται πως είχε φθίνουσα παρουσία στον ελλαδικό χώρο (πλούσια βιβλιογραφία συγκεντρώνει η Ada Cohen, _Art in the Era of Alexander the Great_, Cambridge University Press 2010, 313 σημ. 12). Υπάρχει η ρητή μαρτυρία του Δίωνα του Χρυσόστομου ότι την εποχή του είχαν πια εκλείψει τελείως στον ευρωπαϊκό χώρο τα λιοντάρια (_Λόγοι _21.1: Ἦ δεινὸν λέγεις, εἰ ὥσπερ φυτόν τι ἢ ζῷον ἐκλελοίπασι τῷ χρόνῳ οἱ καλοί, οἷον δή φασι τοὺς λέοντας παθεῖν τοὺς ἐν τῇ Εὐρώπῃ· οὐ γὰρ ἔτι αὐτῶν εἶναι τὸ γένος· πρότερον δὲ ᾖσαν καὶ περὶ Μακεδονίαν καὶ ἐν ἄλλοις τόποις· εἰ οὕτως οἴχεται δὴ κάλλος ἐξ ἀνθρώπων.). Αλλά φαίνεται πως ήδη νωρίτερα ήταν αρκετά σπάνια και πως εξαφανίστηκαν περί τον 2ο αιώνα π.Χ. 

Η έλλειψη πραγματικών λιονταριών δεν σημαίνει όμως ότι ο βασιλιάς των ζώων εξέλιπε και από τη γραμματεία και την τέχνη. Γεγονός είναι ότι παραστάσεις λιονταριών στην ελληνική τέχνη μετά τη γεωμετρική περίοδο αρχίζουν να σπανίζουν, ένδειξη ασφαλώς της φθίνουσας φυσικής τους παρουσίας. Άλλο όμως είναι αυτό κι άλλο να φτάνει να γίνεται η παρουσία ενός λιονταριού τμήμα χρονολογικού επιχειρήματος (γνωστότερο ίσως παράδειγμα η απόπειρα χρονολόγησης της τοιχογραφίας του Τάφου Β΄ της Βεργίνας μετά τον θάνατο του Αλεξάνδρου, με το επιχείρημα ότι μόνο μετά την εκστρατεία στην Ασία θα μπορούσε να παρασταθεί κυνήγι λιονταριού). Ο λέων ποτέ δεν χάθηκε από το λαϊκό φαντασιακό, είτε μιλάμε για έναν τάφο στη μακεδονική νεκρόπολη είτε για το σύμβολο του Θρύλου (ε, τι περιμένατε, ότι θα άφηνα τον Ολυμπιακό απ' έξω απλώς και μόνο επειδή μιλάω για την αρχαιότητα; :))


----------



## bernardina (Jun 30, 2013)

Παῖς καὶ λέων γεγραμμένος

Υἱόν τις γέρων δειλὸς μονογενῆ ἔχων γενναῖον, κυνηγεῖν ἐφιέμενον, εἶδε τοῦτον καθ᾿ ὕπνους ὑπὸ λέοντος ἀναλωθέντα. Φοβηθεὶς δὲ μή πως ὁ ὄνειρος ἀληθεύσῃ, οἴκημα κάλλιστον καὶ μετέωρον κατεσκεύασε, κἀκεῖσε τὸν υἱὸν εἰσαγαγὼν ἐφύλαττεν. Ἐζωγράφησε δὲ ἐν τῷ οἰκήματι πρὸς τέρψιν τοῦ υἱοῦ παντοῖα ζῷα, ἐν οἷς ἦν καὶ λέων. Ὁ δὲ ταῦτα μᾶλλον ὁρῶν πλείονα λύπην εἶχε. Καὶ δήποτε πλησίον τοῦ λέοντος στὰς εἶπεν· Ὦ κάκιστον θηρίον, διὰ σὲ καὶ τὸν ψευδῆ ὄνειρον τοῦ ἐμοῦ πατρὸς τῇδε τῇ οἰκίᾳ κατεκλείσθην, ὡς ἐν φρουρᾷ· τί σοι ποιήσω; Καὶ εἰπὼν ἐπέβαλε τῷ τοίχῳ τὴν χεῖρα ἐκτυφλῶσαι τὸν λέοντα. Σκόλοψ δὲ τῷ δακτύλῳ αὐτοῦ ἐμπαρεὶς ὄγκωμα καὶ φλεγμονὴν μέχρι βουβῶνος εἰργάσατο· πυρετὸς δὲ ἐπιγενόμενος αὐτῷ θᾶττον τοῦ βίου μετέστησεν. Ὁ δὲ λέων καὶ οὕτως ἀνῄρηκε τὸν παῖδα, μηδὲν τῷ τοῦ πατρὸς ὠφεληθέντα σοφίσματι.

Ὁ μῦθος δηλοῖ ὅτι οὐδεὶς δύναται τὸ μέλλον ἐκφυγεῖν.


----------



## daeman (Jun 30, 2013)

...
Don't kill the Lion - Burning Spear


----------



## pidyo (Jun 30, 2013)

Και μια που πιάσαμε την αρχαιότητα, αρχαία λιονταρίσια ονόματα:

Ἀγρολέων, Ἀνδραλέων, Ἀντιλέων, Ἀριστολέων, Ἀρκολέων, Ἀρχιλέων, Αὐδολέων, Βουκολέων, Γοργολέων, Δαΐλέων, Δαμολέων, Δεινολέων, Δηιλέων, Δημολέων, Ἑρμολέων, Εὐκλέων, Εὐρυλέων, Ἐχελέων, Ἡρακλέων, Θρασυλέων, Ἰασιλέων, Ἱππολέων, Κεφαλλέων, Λυκολέων, Νικολέων, Πανταλέων, Τιμολέων, Χαμαιλέων

Λεοντᾶς, Λεοντεύς, Λεοντῆς, Λεοντία, Λεοντιάδας, Λεοντιάδης, Λεοντιανός, Λεοντίας, Λεοντίδας, Λεοντιδεύς, Λεοντίδης, Λεοντίδιος, Λεοντίνης, Λεοντῖνος, Λεόντιον, Λεόντιος, Λεόντιππος, Λέοντις, Λεοντίς, Λεοντίσιος, Λεοντίσκος, Λεόντιχος, Λεοντίων, Λεοντογένης, Λεοντοδάμα, Λεοντοκράτης, Λεοντόλυκος, Λεοντομένης, Λεοντοφάνης, Λεοντώ, Λέων, Λεωνᾶς, Λεώνη, Λεωνίδας, Λεωνίδιος, Λεώνιππος, Λεωνίς, Λέωνις, Λεωντίς.


----------



## pidyo (Jun 30, 2013)

Α, και για να μείνω στα ποδοσφαιρικά λιοντάρια, μην ξεχάσουμε τους Lions indomitables, δηλαδή την Εθνική Καμερούν, την πρώτη αφρικανική ομάδα που έφτασε σε προημιτελικό Μουντιάλ (το 1990).


----------



## nickel (Jun 30, 2013)

Εγώ είχα απορία για την προέλευση του ονόματος _Ναπολέων_. Δεν υπάρχει σιγουριά.

Αυτό πάντως που έχει το Wiktionary το βρίσκω και στο _Dictionary of Proper Names_:

*Napoleon*
French _Napoléon_, from Italian _Napoleone_, name of an early saint, of uncertain origin; possibly from the Germanic clan name _Nibelung_. By folk etymology explained as _Napoli_ (“Naples”) + _leone_ (“lion”).
http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/Napoleon

Το λεξικό προσθέτει κι αυτή την πληροφορία:
The Russians fought Napoleon in the campaign of 1812, and were intrigued to find that in their language his name spells out as _na pole on_, "he is on the field".

на поле он
Καλά το γράφω;


----------



## nickel (Jun 30, 2013)

Για το Λιοντάρι του Πειραιά (The Piraeus Lion) και την ονομασία Πόρτο Λεόνε του Πειραιά υπάρχουν εκτενέστατα άρθρα στις Βικιπαίδειες:

*Το Λιοντάρι του Πειραιά*
*Piraeus Lion*


----------



## sarant (Jun 30, 2013)

nickel said:


> Εγώ είχα απορία για την προέλευση του ονόματος _Ναπολέων_. Δεν υπάρχει σιγουριά.
> 
> Αυτό πάντως που έχει το Wiktionary το βρίσκω και στο _Dictionary of Proper Names_:
> 
> ...



Ο Ναπολέων, ως γνωστόν, ήταν ελληνικής καταγωγής, από τους μανιάτες του Στεφανόπολι. Όταν τον βαφτίζανε, ο πατέρας του και ο νονός του αμφιταλαντεύονταν ανάμεσα σε δυο-τρία ονόματα, μεταξύ των οποίων και το Λέων. Πάνω από την κολυμπηθρα, γυρνάει ο νονός στον πατέρα και του λέει: "Να πω Λέων;". Ναι, του απάντησε εκείνος. Ο παπάς, που δεν ήξερε ελληνικά, το πήρε για όνομα, and the rest is history.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 30, 2013)

Χεχε, εμείς κάτι αρχαία κουτσομάθαμε και θυμόμαστε...

ΚΛΩΝΑΡΙΟΝ ΚΑΙ ΛΕΑΙΝΑ

*{ΚΛΩΝΑΡΙΟΝ} *
Καινά περί σού ακούομεν, ώ Λέαινα, τήν Λεσβίαν Μέγιλλαν τήν πλουσίαν εράν σου ώσπερ άνδρα καί συνείναι υμάς ουκ οίδ' ό τι ποιούσας μετ' αλλήλων. τί τούτο; ηρυθρίασας; αλλ' ειπέ ει αληθή ταύτά εστιν. 
*{ΛΕΑΙΝΑ} *
'Αληθή, ώ Κλωνάριον: αισχύνομαι δέ, αλλόκοτον γάρ τί εστι. 
*{ΚΛΩΝΑΡΙΟΝ} *
Πρός τής κουροτρόφου τί τό πράγμα, ή τί βούλεται η γυνή; τί δέ καί πράττετε, όταν συνήτε; οράς; ου φιλείς με: ου γάρ άν απεκρύπτου τά τοιαύτα. 
*{ΛΕΑΙΝΑ} *
Φιλώ μέν σε, ει καί τινα άλλην. η γυνή δέ δεινώς ανδρική εστιν. 
*{ΚΛΩΝΑΡΙΟΝ} *
Ου μανθάνω ό τι καί λέγεις, ει μή τις εταιρίστρια τυγχάνει ούσα: τοιαύτας γάρ εν Λέσβω λέγουσι γυναίκας αρρενωπούς, υπ' ανδρών μέν ουκ εθελούσας αυτό πάσχειν, γυναιξί δέ αυτάς πλησιαζούσας ώσπερ άνδρας. 
*{ΛΕΑΙΝΑ} *
Τοιούτόν τι. 
*{ΚΛΩΝΑΡΙΟΝ} *
Ουκούν, ώ Λέαινα, τούτο αυτό καί διήγησαι, όπως μέν επείρα τό πρώτον, όπως δέ καί σύ συνεπείσθης καί τά μετά ταύτα. 
*{ΛΕΑΙΝΑ} *
Πότον τινά συγκροτούσα αυτή τε καί Δημώνασσα η Κορινθία. πλουτούσα δέ καί αυτή καί ομότεχνος ούσα τή Μεγίλλη, παρειλήφει καμέ κιθαρίζειν αυταίς: επεί δέ εκιθάρισα καί αωρί ήν καί έδει καθεύδειν, καί εμέθυον, ''Αγε δή, έφη, ώ Λέαινα, η Μέγιλλα, κοιμάσθαι γάρ ήδη καλόν, ενταύθα κάθευδε μεθ' ημών μέση αμφοτέρων. 
*{ΚΛΩΝΑΡΙΟΝ} *
'Εκάθευδες; τό μετά ταύτα τί εγένετο; 
*{ΛΕΑΙΝΑ} *
'Εφίλουν με τό πρώτον ώσπερ οι άνδρες, ουκ αυτό μόνον προσαρμόζουσαι τά χείλη, αλλ' υπανοίγουσαι τό στόμα, καί περιέβαλλον καί τούς μαστούς έθλιβον: η Δημώνασσα δέ καί έδακνε μεταξύ καταφιλούσα: εγώ δέ ουκ είχον εικάσαι ό τι τό πράγμα είη. χρόνω δέ η Μέγιλλα υπόθερμος ήδη ούσα τήν μέν πηνήκην αφείλετο τής κεφαλής, επέκειτο δέ πάνυ ομοία καί προσφυής, καί εν χρώ ώφθη αυτή καθάπερ οι σφόδρα ανδρώδεις τών αθλητών αποκεκαρμένη: καί εγώ εταράχθην ιδούσα. η δέ, '~Ω Λέαινα, φησίν, εώρακας ήδη ούτω καλόν νεανίσκον; 'Αλλ' ουχ ορώ, έφην, ενταύθα νεανίσκον, ώ Μέγιλλα. Μή καταθήλυνέ με, έφη, Μέγιλλος γάρ εγώ λέγομαι καί γεγάμηκα πρόπαλαι ταύτην τήν Δημώνασσαν, καί έστιν εμή γυνή. εγέλασα, ώ Κλωνάριον, επί τούτω καί έφην, Ουκούν σύ, ώ Μέγιλλε, ανήρ τις ών ελελήθεις ημάς, καθάπερ τόν 'Αχιλλέα φασί κρυπτόμενον εν ταίς παρθένοις, καί τό ανδρείον εκείνο έχεις καί ποιείς τήν Δημώνασσαν άπερ οι άνδρες; 'Εκείνο μέν, έφη, ώ Λέαινα, ουκ έχω: δέομαι δέ ουδέ πάνυ αυτού: ίδιον δέ τινα τρόπον ηδίω παρά πολύ ομιλούντα όψει με. 'Αλλά μή `Ερμαφρόδιτος εί, έφην, οίοι πολλοί είναι λέγονται αμφότερα έχοντες; έτι γάρ ηγνόουν, ώ Κλωνάριον, τό πράγμα. Ού, φησίν, αλλά τό πάν ανήρ ειμι. ''Ηκουσα, έφην εγώ, τής Βοιωτίας αυλητρίδος 'Ισμηνοδώρας διηγουμένης τά εφέστια παρ' αυτοίς, ως γένοιτό τις εν Θήβαις εκ γυναικός ανήρ, ο δ' αυτός καί μάντις άριστος, οίμαι, Τειρεσίας τούνομα. μή ούν καί σύ τοιούτόν τι πέπονθας; Ούκουν, ώ Λέαινα, έφη, αλλά εγεννήθην μέν ομοία ταίς άλλαις υμίν, η γνώμη δέ καί η επιθυμία καί τάλλα πάντα ανδρός εστί μοι. Καί ικανή γούν σοι, έφην, επιθυμία; Πάρεχε γούν, ώ Λέαινα, ει απιστείς, έφη, καί γνώση ουδέν ενδέουσάν με τών ανδρών: έχω γάρ τι αντί τού ανδρείου. αλλά πάρεχε, όψει γάρ. παρέσχον, ώ Κλωνάριον, ικετευούσης πολλά καί όρμον τινά μοι δούσης τών πολυτελών καί οθόνας τών λεπτών. είτ' εγώ μέν ώσπερ άνδρα περιελάμβανον, η δέ εποίει τε καί εφίλει καί ήσθμαινε καί εδόκει μοι ες υπερβολήν ήδεσθαι. 
*{ΚΛΩΝΑΡΙΟΝ} *
Τί εποίει, ώ Λέαινα, ή τίνα τρόπον; τούτο γάρ μάλιστα ειπέ. 
*{ΛΕΑΙΝΑ} *
Μή ανάκρινε ακριβώς, αισχρά γάρ: ώστε μά τήν ουρανίαν ουκ άν είποιμι.


----------



## daeman (Jun 30, 2013)

pidyo said:


> [...] Υπάρχει η ρητή μαρτυρία του Δίωνα του Χρυσόστομου ότι την εποχή του είχαν πια εκλείψει τελείως στον ευρωπαϊκό χώρο τα λιοντάρια (_Λόγοι _21.1: Ἦ δεινὸν λέγεις, εἰ ὥσπερ φυτόν τι ἢ ζῷον ἐκλελοίπασι τῷ χρόνῳ οἱ καλοί, οἷον δή φασι τοὺς λέοντας παθεῖν τοὺς ἐν τῇ Εὐρώπῃ· οὐ γὰρ ἔτι αὐτῶν εἶναι τὸ γένος· πρότερον δὲ ᾖσαν καὶ περὶ Μακεδονίαν καὶ ἐν ἄλλοις τόποις· εἰ οὕτως οἴχεται δὴ κάλλος ἐξ ἀνθρώπων.). Αλλά φαίνεται πως ήδη νωρίτερα ήταν αρκετά σπάνια και πως εξαφανίστηκαν περί τον 2ο αιώνα π.Χ. [...]



124. ὁ μὲν δὴ ναυτικὸς στρατὸς αὐτοῦ περὶ Ἄξιον ποταμὸν καὶ πόλιν Θέρμην καὶ τὰς μεταξὺ πόλιας τούτων περιμένων Βασιλέα ἐστρατοπεδεύετο, Ξέρξης δὲ καὶ ὁ πεζὸς στρατὸς ἐπορεύετο ἐκ τῆς Ἀκάνθου τὴν μεσόγαιαν τάμνων τῆς ὁδοῦ, βουλόμενος ἐς τὴν Θέρμην ἀπικέσθαι· ἐπορεύετο δὲ διὰ τῆς Παιονικῆς καὶ Κρηστωνικῆς ἐπὶ ποταμὸν Χείδωρον, ὃς ἐκ Κρηστωναίων ἀρξάμενος ῥέει διὰ Μυγδονίης χώρης καὶ ἐξιεῖ παρὰ τὸ ἕλος τὸ ἐπ᾽ Ἀξίῳ ποταμῷ. 

125. πορευομένῳ δὲ ταύτῃ λέοντές οἱ ἐπεθήκαντο τῇσι σιτοφόροισι καμήλοισι. καταφοιτέοντες γὰρ οἱ λέοντες τὰς νύκτας καὶ λείποντες τὰ σφέτερα ἤθεα ἄλλου μὲν οὐδενὸς ἅπτοντο οὔτε ὑποζυγίου οὔτε ἀνθρώπου, οἳ δὲ τὰς καμήλους ἐκεράιζον μούνας. θωμάζω δὲ τὸ αἴτιον, ὅ τι κοτὲ ἦν τῶν ἄλλων τὸ ἀναγκάζον ἀπεχομένους τοὺς λέοντας τῇσι καμήλοισι ἐπιτίθεσθαι, τὸ μήτε πρότερον ὀπώπεσαν θηρίον μήτ᾽ ἐπεπειρέατο αὐτοῦ. 

126. εἰσὶ δὲ κατὰ ταῦτα τὰ χωρία καὶ λέοντες πολλοὶ καὶ βόες ἄγριοι, τῶν τὰ κέρεα ὑπερμεγάθεα ἐστὶ τὰ ἐς Ἕλληνας φοιτέοντα. οὖρος δὲ τοῖσι λέουσι ἐστὶ ὅ τε δι᾽ Ἀβδήρων ῥέων ποταμὸς Νέστος καὶ ὁ δι᾽ Ἀκαρνανίης ῥέων Ἀχελῷος· οὔτε γὰρ τὸ πρὸς τὴν ἠῶ τοῦ Νέστου οὐδαμόθι πάσης τῆς ἔμπροσθε Εὐρώπης ἴδοι τις ἂν λέοντα, οὔτε πρὸς ἑσπέρης τοῦ Ἀχελῴου ἐν τῇ ἐπιλοίπῳ ἠπείρῳ, ἀλλ᾽ ἐν τῇ μεταξὺ τούτων τῶν ποταμῶν γίνονται. 

Ἱστορίαι (Ηροδότου) / Πολύμνια
The History of Herodotus, parallel English/Greek, tr. G. C. Macaulay, [1890]


----------



## Zazula (Jun 30, 2013)

sarant said:


> Ο Ναπολέων, ως γνωστόν, ήταν ελληνικής καταγωγής, από τους μανιάτες του Στεφανόπολι. Όταν τον βαφτίζανε, ο πατέρας του και ο νονός του αμφιταλαντεύονταν ανάμεσα σε δυο-τρία ονόματα, μεταξύ των οποίων και το Λέων. Πάνω από την κολυμπηθρα, γυρνάει ο νονός στον πατέρα και του λέει: "Να πω Λέων;". Ναι, του απάντησε εκείνος. Ο παπάς, που δεν ήξερε ελληνικά, το πήρε για όνομα, and the rest is history.


Αυτά τα λένε οι Μανιάτες! Εμένα πάντως ο παππούς μου μου 'λεγε ότι ο μικρός Ναπολέων λεγόταν αρχικά Λέων και ήτο ποντιακής καταγωγής· κι επειδή η γιαγιά του διαρκώς του εφώναζε «νέπε, Λέων· νέπε, Λέων!», οι ξένοι γείτονες το εξέλαβαν αυτό για το κανονικό του όνομα, and the rest is history. :)

Και, φυσικά, ένας άλλος Λέων:


----------



## sarant (Jun 30, 2013)

Ο Πειναλέων ονομάστηκε Πειναλέων μεταξύ άλλων επειδή (όταν δεν είχε ακόμα όνομα) φόραγε ναυτικό καπέλο, που ο Μποστ έγραφε διάφορα ονόματα στην κορδέλα του, και από το Π.Ν.ΛΕΩΝ, στο οποίο είχε υπηρετήσει ο Μποστ (αλλά το 1939, ήταν το πρώτο θηρίο, όχι το μετέπειτα του πειράματος).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 30, 2013)

nickel said:


> Για το Λιοντάρι του Πειραιά (The Piraeus Lion) και την ονομασία Πόρτο Λεόνε του Πειραιά υπάρχουν εκτενέστατα άρθρα στις Βικιπαίδειες:
> 
> *Το Λιοντάρι του Πειραιά*
> *Piraeus Lion*







Ήθελα να γράψω κάτι περισσότερο, ιδιαίτερα για τη ρουνική επιγραφή που είναι σκαλισμένη στο λιοντάρι, αλλά προς το παρόν έχω δουλειά για τους τουρκομαθείς λόγω μιας υποσημείωσης στο γουικιάρθρο:

Ο Εβλιγιά Τσελεμπί και το μαρμάρινο λιοντάρι του Πειραιά. ΟΚ, pdf στα σουηδικά είναι, αλλά πού περιγράφει ο Εβλιγιά το λιοντάρι; Από επίσκεψή του στη Βενετία;


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 30, 2013)

Nabulione (και Nabulio), όσον αφορά την κορσικανική εκδοχή του ονόματος.

Όσο για το παρατσούκλι της εθνικής ομάδας ποδοσφαίρου του Καμερούν: les Lions indomptables (κι όχι indomitables).


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 1, 2013)

Και για τη ρουνική επιγραφή πάνω στο πειραιώτικο λιοντάρι, αντιγράφω από την παλιά ανάρτησή μου για τον Χάραλντ Σίγκουρντσσον: "Πάμπολλες είναι οι επιγραφές με ρουνικούς χαρακτήρες (ο R. Boyer “Les Vikings…”, λήμμα “Runes et inscriptions runiques“, σελ. 745, αναφέρει έξι παραδείγματα, η Βίκι κάνει λόγο για 30 ρουνικές επιγραφές), οι οποίες εξιστορούν τα κατορθώματα Σκανδιναβών που έδρασαν και καμιά φορά πέθαναν στο Βυζάντιο, στη χώρα που αποκαλούσαν Ελλάδα (Grikkland, όρος που δεν περιορίζεται στη μητροπολιτική Ελλάδα, αλλά δηλώνει το ελληνόφωνο τμήμα της αυτοκρατορίας). Ας κλείσουμε με το εξής περιστατικό: το 1687 και μετά τον ενετοτουρκικό πόλεμο, ο Ενετός Δόγης Φραντσέσκο Μοροζίνι έφερε ως λάφυρα στην πατρίδα του δύο αρχαιοελληνικά γλυπτά λεόντων από την Αττική, τα οποία τοποθετήθηκαν στην είσοδο του ναύσταθμου της Βενετίας. Το ένα από αυτά, ο Λέων του Πειραιώς, φέρει επιγραφές με ρουνικούς χαρακτήρες, που σκάλισαν Βάραγγοι μισθοφόροι που βρίσκονταν στην υπηρεσία του Βυζαντίου, λίγο μετά από τον Χάραλντ. Οι Σκανδιναβοί (που θέλησαν με τις επιγραφές να τιμήσουν τη μνήμη νεκρών συντρόφων τους) βρέθηκαν στην Αττική για να καταστείλουν μια τοπική εξέγερση, που φαίνεται πως προκλήθηκε λόγω της αβάσταχτης φορολογίας που είχε επιβάλει η κεντρική αυτοκρατορική διοίκηση".


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2013)

*Τα Λιοντάρια, στο Ηράκλειο της Κρήτης.* Λιγότερο από 500 μέτρα μακριά γεννήθηκα και πέρασα τα πρώτα 18 χρόνια της ζωής μου. Εκεί απέναντι, στη Βικελαία Βιβλιοθήκη, χόρτασα βιβλία από τα ράφια με τα παιδικά. Λίγο πιο κάτω, στη Βασιλική του Άγιου Μάρκου, πρέπει να άκουσα τις πρώτες ζωντανές εκτελέσεις κλασικής μουσικής (αν εξαιρέσουμε όσα έπαιζε η Φιλαρμονική του Δήμου στην πλατεία Ελευθερίας). Το μπουγατσατζίδικο του Αρμένη του Κιρκόρ, ιστορικό μαγαζί, το έχει τιμήσει πολλές φορές κάθε Καστρινός που σέβεται τον εαυτό του και τιμά τις γεύσεις. Εκεί, στο διάδοχο κατάστημα, πήγα κατευθείαν με τα μπαγκάζια μου την τελευταία φορά που βρέθηκα στο Ηράκλειο — μια γλυκιά μπουγάτσα και μια αλμυρή. Ο ήλιος δεν είχε σηκωθεί ακόμα, τα φοιτητόπουλα δεν είχαν μαζευτεί ακόμα στα σπίτια τους, στέκονταν γύρω γύρω από την κρήνη. Τα ζήλεψα.






Τη φωτογραφία (μια από πολλές) και το παρακάτω κείμενο τα πήρα από αυτή τη σελίδα με πλούσιο υλικό για το Ηράκλειο:
http://history-pages.blogspot.gr/2012/10/blog-post_6403.html

Η Κρήνη Μοροζίνι, το περίφημο σιντριβάνι με τα λιοντάρια, κατασκευάστηκε στο Ηράκλειο από τον γενικό προβλεπτή Φραγκίσκο Μοροζίνι και τους μηχανικούς Zorzi Corner, Raffaello Monnani και Francesco Basilicata. Ο λόγος που κατασκευάστηκε η κρήνη δεν ήταν αισθητικός, αλλά έγινε για να φέρει άφθονο, πόσιμο νερό στο διψασμένο Ηράκλειο. Το Ηράκλειο δεν είχε πηγές νερού και οι κάτοικοί του χρησιμοποιούσαν πηγάδια και δεξαμενές που αποθήκευαν το νερό της βροχής. Χάρη όμως στον Μοροζίνι, το νερό από το βουνό Γιούχτας στις Αρχάνες έφθασε στο Ηράκλειο με αγωγό μήκους 15 χιλιομέτρων. Το έργο χρειάστηκε 14 μήνες για να ολοκληρωθεί και εγκαινιάστηκε στις 25 Απριλίου 1628, ημέρα γιορτής του αγίου Μάρκου, προστάτη της Βενετίας.

Η δεξαμενή του σιντριβανιού βρίσκεται πάνω σε κυκλικό κρηπίδωμα και αποτελείται από οκτώ λοβούς, σχήμα το οποίο διευκόλυνε περισσότερους ανθρώπους να γεμίζουν τα σταμνιά τους ταυτόχρονα. Σε κάθε λοβό μπορούσαν να βουτήξουν τα δοχεία τους περίπου πέντε άνθρωποι.

Οι λοβοί του σιντριβανιού εξωτερικά είναι διακοσμημένοι με ανάγλυφα θέματα παρμένα από την ελληνική μυθολογία, κυρίως τρίτωνες, δελφίνια και νύμφες, μυθικά όντα που σχετίζονταν με το υγρό στοιχείο. Στο κέντρο κάθε λοβού τοποθετήθηκαν τα οικόσημα του δόγη, του δούκα, των συμβούλων και του Μοροζίνι.

Στο κέντρο του σιντριβανιού, πάνω σε ψηλό οκτάπλευρο βάθρο, κάθονται τέσσερα περήφανα λιοντάρια, που από τα στόματά τους τρέχει νερό. Το λιοντάρι δεν συνηθίζεται σε κρήνες, καθώς είναι ζώο που δεν σχετίζεται με το νερό, αλλά στην περίπτωση αυτή χρησιμοποιήθηκε σαν το σύμβολο της δύναμης των Ενετών.

Στην κορυφή της κρήνης είχε τοποθετηθεί ένα υπερφυσικού μεγέθους μαρμάρινο άγαλμα του τριαινοφόρου Ποσειδώνα, έργο υψηλής ποιότητας, φτιαγμένο από ντόπιο καλλιτέχνη. Το άγαλμα αυτό δεν σώζεται σήμερα και μας είναι άγνωστο πότε και πώς καταστράφηκε ή αφαιρέθηκε.

Η κρήνη Μοροζίνι είναι το τελευταίο τμήμα του μεγάλου υδρευτικού έργου του Ηρακλείου, και στα θεμέλιά της κρύβει την υπόγεια δεξαμενή, όπου έρχονταν το νερό με επιφανειακούς και υπόγειους αγωγούς από τις Αρχάνες, 15 χιλιόμετρα μακριά από το Ηράκλειο. Εντυπωσιακός είναι ο έξυπνος τρόπος που είχαν επινοήσει οι Ενετοί για να κάνουν το νερό να αναβλύζει από το στόμα των λιονταριών χωρίς τη χρήση κάποιας αντλίας που θα το ανέβαζε από την υπόγεια δεξαμενή.

Το νερό λόγω της υψομετρικής διαφοράς των Αρχανών σε σχέση με το Ηράκλειο έφτανε με φυσική ροή στην υπόγεια δεξαμενή κάτω από το σιντριβάνι. Η δεξαμενή συνδεόταν με το σιντριβάνι με μια κατασκευή με σχήμα πυραμίδας, πλατιά στη βάση και στενή στην κορυφή (έξοδο), που αύξανε την πίεση του νερού, το ανέβαζε στο σιντριβάνι και το έκανε να αναβλύζει με ορμή από το στόμα των 4 λιονταριών.

Την περίοδο της τουρκοκρατίας ανοίχθηκαν οπές στους λοβούς της κρήνης για το ναμάζι των μουσουλμάνων, δηλαδή το συμβολικό πλύσιμο των χεριών και του προσώπου πριν μπουν στο απέναντι τζαμί για να προσευχηθούν. Το 1847 με απόφαση της τουρκικής διοίκησης προστέθηκαν στην κρήνη μαρμάρινες κολόνες περικλείοντάς την, ενώ στην κορυφή τοποθετήθηκε μια μαρμάρινη ταινία με την επιγραφή με επίχρυσα γράμματα «Σιντριβάνι του Αμπντούλ Μετζίτ» προς τιμήν του σουλτάνου.

Σήμερα το μνημείο έχει αποκατασταθεί στην αρχική του μορφή ύστερα από απόφαση του δημοτικού συμβουλίου το 1900.

Τα τελευταία χρόνια ο Δήμος Ηρακλείου έχει ξεκινήσει ευρύ πρόγραμμα πλακόστρωσης του μεγαλύτερου μέρους του ιστορικού κέντρου της πόλης. Σε συνεργασία με την αρχαιολογική υπηρεσία η κρήνη έχει πρόσφατα συντηρηθεί και από τα στόματα των λεόντων τρέχει ξανά μετά από χρόνια νερό. Παράλληλα γίνεται προσπάθεια να αποκαλυφθούν οι υπόγειοι ενετικοί αγωγοί που έφερναν το νερό στην κρήνη και να γίνει τέτοια διαμόρφωση του εδάφους ώστε να είναι ορατοί σε αυτόν που διασχίζει την πλατεία Λιονταριών ή Ελευθερίου Βενιζέλου.

Επίσης:
http://odysseus.culture.gr/h/2/gh251.jsp?obj_id=7229
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Κρήνη_Μοροζίνι


----------



## daeman (Jul 1, 2013)

nickel said:


> ... Το μπουγατσατζίδικο του Αρμένη του Κιρκόρ, ιστορικό μαγαζί, το έχει τιμήσει πολλές φορές κάθε Καστρινός που σέβεται τον εαυτό του και τιμά τις γεύσεις. Εκεί, στο διάδοχο κατάστημα, πήγα κατευθείαν με τα μπαγκάζια μου την τελευταία φορά που βρέθηκα στο Ηράκλειο — μια γλυκιά μπουγάτσα και μια αλμυρή. Ο ήλιος δεν είχε σηκωθεί ακόμα, τα φοιτητόπουλα δεν είχαν μαζευτεί ακόμα στα σπίτια τους, στέκονταν γύρω γύρω από την κρήνη. Τα ζήλεψα.
> ...


Άμα δε φας στω Λιονταριώ 
την κρήνη τη μπουγάτσα
μιαν αρμυρή και μια γλυκιά 
δεν κάμεις τη ταράτσα
μούδε το Κάστρο εγνώρισες 
μούδε τιμάς τη ράτσα

Αν είναι αξημέρωτα
που πιάνει το βαπόρι
και στου Κιρκόρ το μαγαζί
άμα δε βάλεις πλώρη
μούδε ταξίδι άξιζε
μούδε όλο το ζόρι


Και ανε τύχει και βρεθείς
ο δρόμος αν σε βγάνει
εις τω Χανιώ την αγορά
γραμμή στον Ιορδάνη


----------



## Zazula (Jul 1, 2013)

Αδυνατώ να καταλάβω τι δουλειά έχουν οι αναφορές σε κάποια πειραϊκή ομάδα σ' ένα νήμα για το λιοντάρι, όταν όλοι γνωρίζουν πως υπάρχει MONO MIA ομάδα-λιοντάρι και με τη βούλα — ο Πανσερραϊκός:





Οι οργανωμένοι οπαδοί ονομάζονται Red Lions (το μόνα γνήσια κόκκινα λιοντάρια) και μασκότ τής ομάδας είναι ο Λεοντόκαρδος:




Έμβλημα της ομάδας είναι φυσικά ο Λέων της Αμφίπολης (καθότι Σερραίος, ανέκαθεν θεωρούσα μεγάλη τρολιά και φέικ τον Λέοντα της Χαιρώνειας):


----------



## daeman (Jul 1, 2013)

nickel said:


> ... Εκεί απέναντι, στη Βικελαία Βιβλιοθήκη, χόρτασα βιβλία από τα ράφια με τα παιδικά. ...



Μια που είπες για τη Βικελαία και για φαγητό, οφτόπικ όμως εδώ: Παντέρμη Κρήτη.


----------



## daeman (Jul 4, 2013)

...
*To λιονταρνάκι* (Lambert the sheepish lion):


----------



## nickel (Jul 16, 2014)

Συνέχεια στο #19 και #20, για την μπουγάτσα στα Λιοντάρια:
http://www.patris.gr/articles/50588?PHPSESSID=#.U8Yyy5R_tGY

Περισσότερα για μπουγάτσες (και λιοντάρια):
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2014/07/16/bougatsan/
(Αλλά μην ανοίξετε συζήτηση για μπουγάτσες εδώ. Μπορείτε να ανοίξετε φύλλο σε καινούργιο νήμα.)

(Προτιμώ βέβαια την κανέλα στην μπουγάτσα από την Κανέλλη στο μπουγατσάν...)

Για μπουγατσάν εδώ:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?1980-Τα-εφήμερα&p=212965&viewfull=1#post212965


----------

